# Where to buy a wicket?



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Where can I buy a wicket or a Koermass? The only ones I have found are quite expensive ($90+) and I was hoping to find something a little less.
Thanks!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I made mine for the cost of 3 yardsticks. Instead of staples, I used hot glue. And instead of clothespins, I used office binder clips. I got my yardsticks at a sewing store, and they are very sturdy. You can get very cheap ones at Home Depot near the painting section. There are inches on one side and metric on the other side.

Here are the instructions.

ezwicket


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the agility clubs make wickets out of PVC


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know what a wicket is and i thought Koermass is a Schutzhund title. i'll goggle it. :crazy:



gagsd said:


> Where can I buy a wicket or a Koermass? The only ones I have found are quite expensive ($90+) and I was hoping to find something a little less.
> Thanks!


----------

